# Il prezzo dell'amore? Perdi 2 amici



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

*Il prezzo di un nuovo amore? 
La perdita di due cari amici *

in media, secondo lo studio, ognuno di noi può contare su cinque cari amici
Il prezzo di un nuovo amore? 
La perdita di due cari amici 
Una ricerca guidata da un professore dell'ateneo di Oxford ha contabilizzato l’impatto delle nuove relazioni
*
MILANO* - Sembra un luogo comune, adatto soprattutto ai teenagers, eppure accade veramente, sempre più spesso e senza alcuna distinzione di genere: *all’inizio di una relazione amorosa si perdono alcuni tra i migliori amici.* 
*LO STUDIO *- Lo sostiene una ricerca guidata da Robin Dunbar, a capo dell’Istituto di Antropologia Cognitiva ed Evoluzionista della Oxford University, finalizzata a contabilizzare l’impatto di una love story al debutto sui rapporti con famigliari e amici: *in media, a fronte di un nuovo amore si perdono due amici.* Alla base dello studio c'era un questionario che ha coinvolto 428 donne e 112 uomini: 363 di loro stavano vivendo una nuova relazione sentimentale. Ciascuno si è espresso sul proprio parco-amici prima e dopo l’entrata nella vita del nuovo partner e i ricercatori hanno contabilizzato il costo dell’amore, arrivando alla conclusione che in media ciascuno di noi può contare su cinque cari amici/amiche nella vita. Ma all’inizio di una relazione si registra l’addio a due dei più intimi confidenti, compensato generalmente da una new entry, l’innamorato/a.





*I MOTIVI* - Tra le cause la minor disponibilità di tempo e di energie, ma anche un cambiamento interiore che porta a un graduale deterioramento di alcuni rapporti, come ha spiegato Dunbar nel corso del British Science Festival. Dunbar si è detto stupito del bilancio dell’amore, ma in realtà si tratta di uno di quei luoghi comuni molto veritieri, pur nella loro banalità. *Le risorse e il tempo non sono infiniti e di fronte alla scelta gli esseri umani tendono a preferire la persona amata*. Perdono probabilmente i due meno importanti o forse meno tolleranti o ancora i meno graditi all’attuale partner amoroso. È anche probabile che nelle storie adolescenziali gli amici sacrificati alle cause dell’amore siano più di due: la forza di un sentimento sconosciuto, la brama di vivere un legame romantico e la voglia di esclusività finisce con il relegare l’amicizia ai margini della vita quotidiana e affettiva. Ma chi si distanzia da più di due rapporti amicali è fuori media. Ed è anche possibile che stia sbagliando qualcosa.


che ne pensate? temo sia veritiera.
a voi è capitato?
mi è venuta in mente giusy con le sue amiche dopo che lei si era fidanzata


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> *Il prezzo di un nuovo amore?
> La perdita di due cari amici *
> 
> in media, secondo lo studio, ognuno di noi può contare su cinque cari amici
> ...



Verissimo!!


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> *Il prezzo di un nuovo amore? *
> *La perdita di due cari amici *
> 
> in media, secondo lo studio, ognuno di noi può contare su cinque cari amici
> ...


 Secondo me i veri amici non li perdi, anche se puoi avere meno tempo a disposizione da dedicare loro.


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me i veri amici non li perdi, anche se puoi avere meno tempo a disposizione da dedicare loro.


quoto il racchione


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me i veri amici non li perdi, anche se puoi avere meno tempo a disposizione da dedicare loro.



...a perdere, non si perdono...ma sicuramente non vieni condiviso, e per un periodo ci si allontana alla grande.


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me i veri amici non li perdi, anche se puoi avere meno tempo a disposizione da dedicare loro.


a parte che io 5 amici veri non li ho , però ho constatato che non sempre un tuo nuovo amore viene visto bene dagli amici.
non per cattiveria, ma proprio perchè temono un tuo allontanamento, che è inevitabile, sopratutto i primi tempi


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...a perdere, non si perdono...ma sicuramente non vieni condiviso, e per un periodo ci si allontana alla grande.


infatti.
è brutto ma è anche normale che tu sia assorbito completamente dalla scoperta del nuovo amore, e che senza renderetene conto metti gli amici in secondo piano.


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> infatti.
> è brutto ma è anche normale che tu sia assorbito completamente dalla scoperta del nuovo amore, e che senza renderetene conto metti gli amici in secondo piano.



...per me, oltre la mancanza di tempo, è lo stato mentale che cambia e risulta molto fastidioso.


----------



## ranatan (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> che ne pensate? temo sia veritiera.
> a voi è capitato?
> mi è venuta in mente giusy con le sue amiche dopo che lei si era fidanzata


A me in realtà non era capitato.
Quando ho incontrato quello che poi è diventato mio marito i primi tempi tendevamo a stare io e lui ma abbiamo sempre cercato di non escludere gli amici, miei e suoi, che presto sono diventati amici comuni.
Abbiamo avuto la fortuna di trovare entrambi molto simpatici e piacevoli i conoscenti e amici dell'altro.
Anzi, devo dire che grazie alui ho avuto l'occasione di conoscere gente che adesso adoro!
Direi che invece qualche perdita l'abbiamo avuta quando siamo diventato genitori per la prima volta...aggravandosi con la nascita della seoconda figlia.
Meno tempo per tutti e qualcuno si è allonatanato.


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...a perdere, non si perdono...ma sicuramente non vieni condiviso, e per un periodo ci si allontana alla grande.


 Ok, però allontanarsi temporaneamente è una cosa però... perderli un'altra.


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> *a parte che io 5 amici veri non li ho* , però ho constatato che non sempre un tuo nuovo amore viene visto bene dagli amici.
> non per cattiveria, ma proprio perchè temono un tuo allontanamento, che è inevitabile, sopratutto i primi tempi


 nemmeno io... per come intendo l'amicizia, avere 5 amici veri credo sia difficilissimo per chiunque.


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

...ed è vero anche che si perdono più facilmente quelli che hanno legato meno con il nuovo partner...mi sembra ovvio...


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...per me, oltre la mancanza di tempo, è lo stato mentale che cambia e risulta molto fastidioso.


per non parlare se poi è un amore "da amante".
nel flilm  la verità è che non gli piaci abbastanza quando la scarlett confida all'amica che è innamorata di uno sposato l'amica la sprona a portare avanti la storia.
nella realtà non è mai così


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, però allontanarsi temporaneamente è una cosa però... perderli un'altra.


certo...no, perderli non mi sentirei assolutamente di dire, anzi l'amico vero ti "aspetta"... (che ritorni sulla terra!)
:up:


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> certo...no, perderli non mi sentirei assolutamente di dire, *anzi l'amico vero ti "aspetta*"... (che ritorni sulla terra!)
> :up:


:up:
ed è contento se mi vede contento col nuovo amore...   uno che invece si dispiace perchè egoisticamente pensa che ho meno tempo da dedicare a lui, non è un amico. Quello si, meglio perderlo!


----------



## ranatan (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> per non parlare se poi è un amore "da amante".
> nel flilm la verità è che non gli piaci abbastanza quando la scarlett confida all'amica che è innamorata di uno sposato l'amica la sprona a portare avanti la storia.
> nella realtà non è mai così


Oppure capita anche quando due si separano.
Hai sempre gli amici in comune che si sentono imbarazzati e non sanno da che parte stare. Che poi...se usi l'intelligenza non devi proprio schierarti da nessun lato!
A me era capitato con una ragazza che non ha accettato che io tornassi da mio marito dopo la rottura. Ad ogni telefonata lo insutava di brutto, dando a me della cogliona. Alla fine sono stata io a chiederle che se non accettava la situazione non avremmo potuto continuare a sentirci. Risultato: Abbiamo smesso di sentirci!


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :up:
> ed è contento se mi vede contento col nuovo amore...   uno che invece si dispiace perchè egoisticamente pensa che ho meno tempo da dedicare a lui, non è un amico. Quello si, meglio perderlo!



...si dipiace perchè ti vede coglione.......


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Oppure capita anche quando due si separano.
> Hai sempre gli amici in comune che si sentono imbarazzati e non sanno da che parte stare. Che poi...se usi l'intelligenza non devi proprio schierarti da nessun lato!
> A me era capitato con una ragazza che non ha accettato che io tornassi da mio marito dopo la rottura. *Ad ogni telefonata lo insutava di brutto, dando a me della cogliona. Alla fine sono stata io a chiederle che se non accettava la situazione non avremmo potuto continuare a sentirci.* Risultato: Abbiamo smesso di sentirci!


inaccettabile :incazzato:


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...si dipiace perchè ti vede coglione.......


i primi tempi un pò coglioni siamo eh..:mexican::mexican:


----------



## ranatan (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> inaccettabile :incazzato:


Una volta mi aveva detto che d'altronde se a me piace essere cornuta faccio bene a tenermelo 
La cosa che mi faceva incavolare ancora di più, era che lei, mio marito lo conosceva pochissimo! Era amica mia e non sua (viveva lontano da noi)


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> i primi tempi un pò coglioni siamo eh..:mexican::mexican:



coglioni, imbecilli e insopportabili.....:mexican:


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> coglioni, imbecilli e insopportabili.....:mexican:


saggerato :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ranatan (17 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> coglioni, imbecilli e insopportabili.....:mexican:


Uè, parlate per voi. Capita anche che quando si è innamorati si è sempre allegri, solari, pieni di vita...ricordo che io sorridevo a chiunque ed ero brillantissima!


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> saggerato :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:





...cretini anestetizzati...


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Uè, parlate per voi. Capita anche che quando si è innamorati si è sempre allegri, solari, pieni di vita...ricordo che io* sorridevo a chiunque *ed ero brillantissima!



appunto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Uè, parlate per voi. Capita anche che quando si è innamorati si è sempre allegri, solari, pieni di vita...ricordo che io sorridevo a chiunque ed ero brillantissima!


a me disturba solo l'aria da triglia sognante...per il resto sono adorabile :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...cretini anestetizzati...
> 
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
servi della gleba a testa alta
anestetizzati da una stronza :carneval:


----------



## ranatan (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> a me disturba solo l'aria da triglia sognante...per il resto sono adorabile :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Poi, se l'amore è corrisposto e non ti dà pensieri, si è davvero più accomodanti e gentili con tutti. E questo è un bene per l'intera società.
E' bello sentirsi in uno stato di grazia!


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> *a me disturba solo l'aria da triglia sognante*...per il resto sono adorabile :mrgreen::mrgreen:



...ma quando ce l'hai tu?

o intendi da spettatore-amico?


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> servi della gleba a testa alta
> anestetizzati da una stronza :carneval:



eh capit.....?


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...si dipiace perchè ti vede coglione.......


 tanto lo sa, oggi a me domani a lui... e si ribalta la presa per culo :carneval:


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Poi, se l'amore è corrisposto e non ti dà pensieri, si è davvero più accomodanti e gentili con tutti. E questo è un bene per l'intera società.
> E' bello sentirsi in uno stato di grazia!



certo...io sto scherzando facendo leva sul lato ridicolo dello stato di grazia....


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> tanto lo sa, oggi a me domani a lui... e si ribalta la presa per culo :carneval:



...e già sarebbe tantissimo...


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e già sarebbe tantissimo...


 cioè?


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Poi, se l'amore è corrisposto e non ti dà pensieri, si è davvero più accomodanti e gentili con tutti. E questo è un bene per l'intera società.
> E' bello sentirsi in uno stato di grazia!


si, quando sei innamorato sei davvero in uno stato di grazia..
cammini a un palmo da terra.
si capisce subito


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> cioè?



noi ci stiamo scherzando, ma immagino che veramente si possa verificare che chi dissente la scelta dll'amico, realmente s'allontana perchè non vive l'alternanza e alla fine s'allontana anche con la testa perchè diventa per lui, intollerabile...


----------



## ranatan (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> si, quando sei innamorato sei davvero in uno stato di grazia..
> cammini a un palmo da terra.
> si capisce subito


Che bella sensazione eh!
Devo dire che una sensazione molto simile la provavo ogni volta che superavo bene un esame universitario...mamma mia, che leggerezza che sentivo appena uscivo dall'aula...per tutto il giorno ero felice! 
Bei tempi!


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> si, quando sei innamorato sei davvero in uno stato di grazia..
> cammini a un palmo da terra.
> si capisce subito



...eccert...con quello sguardo da ebete....


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> noi ci stiamo scherzando, ma immagino che veramente si possa verificare che chi dissente la scelta dll'amico, realmente s'allontana perchè non vive l'alternanza e alla fine s'allontana anche con la testa perchè diventa per lui, intollerabile...


credo che si inneschi un senso di sentirsi tradito.


----------



## ranatan (17 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> noi ci stiamo scherzando, ma immagino che veramente si possa verificare che chi dissente la scelta dll'amico, realmente s'allontana perchè non vive l'alternanza e alla fine s'allontana anche con la testa perchè diventa per lui, intollerabile...


Non pensi che subentri anche una sorta di gelosia per l'amico? 
A volte non si tollera che lui/lei abbiano trovato un altro confidente.
Oppure, peggio ancora, a volte nasce l'invidia!


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> noi ci stiamo scherzando, ma immagino che veramente si possa verificare che chi dissente la scelta dll'amico, realmente s'allontana perchè non vive l'alternanza e alla fine s'allontana anche con la testa perchè diventa per lui, intollerabile...


ma scusa, dissentire perchè? Se un mio amico si innamora di una tipa, come potrei dissentire sulla sua scelta?


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> coglioni, imbecilli e insopportabili.....:mexican:


ma parla per te:mrgreen:


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Non pensi che subentri anche una sorta di gelosia per l'amico?
> A volte non si tollera che lui/lei abbiano trovato un altro confidente.
> Oppure, peggio ancora, a volte nasce l'invidia!


invidia non credo, ma certezza di perdita.
insomma, sai che d'ora in poi lui i momenti li dividerà solo con lei
a mia sorella è capitato con un'amica. dopoche si son sposati però stanno cercando un riavvicinamento, ma non sarà mai più come prima


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> credo che si inneschi un senso di sentirsi tradito.


ah ecco... bell'amicizia davvero! :unhappy:


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ah ecco... bell'amicizia davvero! :unhappy:


 
non so se tradito è la parola giusta.
però molti, un senso di perdita se ci tieni tanto all'amico la senti, è umano.


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> non so se tradito è la parola giusta.
> però molti, un senso di perdita se ci tieni tanto all'amico la senti, è umano.


 boh brugolè... che ti devo dire, a me capita l'opposto! Se vedo un mio amico (vero) felice per qualunque motivo, (innamoramento o altro) sono contento. Per un periodo lo vedrò meno, chiaro... ma ci sta, cazzo!!!


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma scusa, dissentire perchè? Se un mio amico si innamora di una tipa, come potrei dissentire sulla sua scelta?




...dissentire perchè ritieni che non sia una scelta giusta...per uno o mille motivi, ma non credo sia solo una perdita di possesso, o gelosia, o invidia...azzarderei adirittura a un lieve crollo di stima (poi è ovvio che più l'amicizia è meno pura, più ci entra gelosia, invidia, possesso...)


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> boh brugolè... che ti devo dire, a me capita l'opposto! Se vedo un mio amico (vero) felice per qualunque motivo, (innamoramento o altro) sono contento. Per un periodo lo vedrò meno, chiaro... ma ci sta, cazzo!!!


ma si chiaro, mica dico che lo mando in culo.
son felice anche io, però metto in conto che sarà meno presente e che se si sposa certi momenti non li passeremo più.
oggi non roteo con te  :mrgreen:


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> boh brugolè... che ti devo dire, a me capita l'opposto! Se vedo un mio amico (vero) felice per qualunque motivo, (innamoramento o altro) sono contento. Per un periodo lo vedrò meno, chiaro... ma ci sta, cazzo!!!



...farai delle valutazioni sulla sua partner, no?


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> boh brugolè... che ti devo dire, a me capita l'opposto! Se vedo un mio amico (vero) felice per qualunque motivo, (innamoramento o altro) sono contento. Per un periodo lo vedrò meno, chiaro... ma ci sta, cazzo!!!


 perchè questa è vera amicizia.
Un amico prima si sente felice per la felicità del suo amico poi sentirà un po' di amarezza per il momentaneo allontanamento che è normale. Tanto la passioncella che allontana da tutto  dura pochetto:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...*dissentire perchè ritieni che non sia una scelta giusta*...per uno o mille motivi, ma non credo sia solo una perdita di possesso, o gelosia, o invidia...azzarderei adirittura a un lieve crollo di stima (poi è ovvio che più l'amicizia è meno pura, più ci entra gelosia, invidia, possesso...)


 Scusa Iago... ma 'sti cazzi!!! Io ritengo che lei non sia la persona giusta per lui??? Che pretesa!!! 
Ma l'amore è l'amore, si perde la testa è normale. Chissà quanti difetti potrei vedere in lei, ma è chiaro che da innamorato lui non li vede. Capita a tutti!


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> perchè questa è vera amicizia.
> Un amico prima si sente felice per la felicità del suo amico poi sentirà un po' di amarezza per il momentaneo allontanamento che è normale. *Tanto la passioncella che allontana da tutto dura pochetto*:carneval:


la famosa segreta speranza che gli vada male :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> la famosa segreta speranza che gli vada male :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> perchè questa è vera amicizia.
> Un amico prima si sente felice per la felicità del suo amico poi sentirà un po' di amarezza per il momentaneo allontanamento che è normale. Tanto la passioncella che allontana da tutto dura pochetto:carneval:


Come dicevo, oggi a me domani a lui...:carneval: tanto in amore si scazza (quasi) sempre prima o poi, con una vera amicizia è molto più raro!


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scusa Iago... ma 'sti cazzi!!! Io ritengo che lei non sia la persona giusta per lui??? Che pretesa!!!
> Ma l'amore è l'amore, si perde la testa è normale. Chissà quanti difetti potrei vedere in lei, ma è chiaro che da innamorato lui non li vede. Capita a tutti!



...e ho capito...ma tant'è...

se io, vedo che il mio amico si sta solo "confondendo" con una (che evidentemente non mi piace) questo sarà quello che penso...vv se mi piace, sarò contento per lui...


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comed dicevo, oggi a me domani a lui... tanto in amore si scazza (quasi) sempre prima o poi, con una vera amicizia è molto più raro!


e poi se si molla con la sua donna si arriva a presentrgli altre donne per stare un po' in pace:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
e si ricominciaaaaaa:mexican:


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> la famosa segreta speranza che gli vada male :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 ma sai che sei bastarda dentro, eh :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e poi se si molla con la sua donna si arriva a presentrgli altre donne per stare un po' in pace:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> e si ricominciaaaaaa:mexican:


 eh ma deve contraccambiare il merdina, sennò col kaiser :mrgreen:
E che siano bone e disponibili, sennò eviti di presentarmele :carneval:


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> la famosa segreta speranza che gli vada male :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:up:

...e dopo, anche se non glielo dici, sei soddisfatto di aver visto giusto in tempi non sospetti

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e ho capito...ma tant'è...
> 
> se io, vedo che il mio amico si sta solo "confondendo" con una (che evidentemente non mi piace) questo sarà quello che penso...vv se mi piace, sarò contento per lui...


ma ti devono piacere le donne dei tuoi amici?


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comed dicevo, oggi a me domani a lui...:carneval: tanto in amore si scazza (quasi) sempre prima o poi, con una vera amicizia è molto più raro!


 
a me sta capitando con un'amica molto cara.
si è messa con un tipo che a me sta pesantemente sui coglioni.
risultato ci vediamo molto meno anche se per noi non è cambiato niente del nostro affetto e della nostra amicizia.
prima ci facevamo cenette divertentissime e lunghissime parlando di tutto,
lui è uno di quelli che sbaciucchiano , abbracciano, limonano davanti agli altri e a me sta sui coglioni :incazzato::mrgreen:
mi dispiace perchè sento che lei vorrebbe che mi piacesse, ma a me va a culo e a casa mia non lo invito


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma ti devono piacere le donne dei tuoi amici?


piacere nel senso che la trovo giusta o non giusta a lui, secondo il mio metro di valutazione.


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> a me sta capitando con un'amica molto cara.
> si è messa con un tipo che a me sta pesantemente sui coglioni.
> risultato ci vediamo molto meno anche se per noi non è cambiato niente del nostro affetto e della nostra amicizia.
> prima ci facevamo cenette divertentissime e lunghissime parlando di tutto,
> ...



...fai bene, l'amicizia non deve essere assertività!
Chiari sin da subito...


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> a me sta capitando con un'amica molto cara.
> si è messa con un tipo che a me sta pesantemente sui coglioni.
> risultato ci vediamo molto meno anche se per noi non è cambiato niente del nostro affetto e della nostra amicizia.
> prima ci facevamo cenette divertentissime e lunghissime parlando di tutto,
> ...


 Lo so, capita... è umano che lei vorrebbe che ti piacesse, ma non puoi certo fartelo piacere lo stesso. In questi casi se è un vero amico, parlo chiaro... sono felice che sei felice, ma a me sta sul culo la tua tipa :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> piacere nel senso che la trovo giusta o non giusta a lui, secondo il mio metro di valutazione.


era una battuta ma neanche tanto.
A meno che tu non sappia cose orrende provate  su questa persona non dovrebbe calartene più di tanto


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> era una battuta ma neanche tanto.
> *A meno che tu non sappia cose orrende provate su questa persona* non dovrebbe calartene più di tanto


 beh certo, allora è un altro paio di maniche! :up:


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> era una battuta ma neanche tanto.
> A meno che tu non sappia cose orrende provate  su questa persona non dovrebbe calartene più di tanto



ovvio che me ne frega il giusto, anzi se non me lo chiede...non mi esprimo (magari capirà dai comportamenti, ma sti cazzi...)


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma ti devono piacere le donne dei tuoi amici?


 
va bhè ma che discorsi..se si mette con uno che so che ha la fama di essere uno manesco, uno che ha una faccia che a te non piace è chiaro che ti dispiace.
non è che deve piacere a me ovvio, però se è uno di cui mi fido e che mi pare una brava persona son pi+ contenta


----------



## ranatan (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> a me sta capitando con un'amica molto cara.
> si è messa con un tipo che a me sta pesantemente sui coglioni.
> risultato ci vediamo molto meno anche se per noi non è cambiato niente del nostro affetto e della nostra amicizia.
> prima ci facevamo cenette divertentissime e lunghissime parlando di tutto,
> ...


E' una cosa che odio anche io!


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> va bhè ma che discorsi..se si mette con uno che so che ha la fama di essere uno manesco, uno che ha una faccia che a te non piace è chiaro che ti dispiace.
> non è che deve piacere a me ovvio, però se è uno di cui mi fido e che mi pare una brava persona son pi+ contenta


ho scritto sopra infatti :mexican:


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> E' una cosa che odio anche io!


e mentre le ficca la lingua in gola mi dice..vero che è stupenda???
non lo reggo :incazzato::incazzato: 
e tra l'altro lei si imbarazza :incazzato:


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> e mentre le ficca la lingua in gola mi dice..vero che è stupenda???
> non lo reggo :incazzato::incazzato:
> e tra l'altro lei si imbarazza :incazzato:


 teribbile....
anche lei comunque.. non si sente in imbarazzo e non gli allenta un calcio?


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> e mentre le ficca la lingua in gola mi dice..vero che è stupenda???
> non lo reggo :incazzato::incazzato:
> e tra l'altro lei si imbarazza :incazzato:



...ma che schifo!!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ma che schifo!!
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
guarda non lo reggo.
insomma, lui mi sta proprio sul culo.
poi del tipo che io e lei siamo a pranzo insieme da sole, mi manda un mms con la sua faccia da pirla che manda un bacio scrivendo quanto vorrei essere con voi belle ragazze, salutami il mio amore.
manco risposto e cancellato.
ma chi ti si incula?
secondo me voleva verificare che lei fosse con me e non con un altro :mrgreen:


----------



## ranatan (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> e mentre le ficca la lingua in gola mi dice..vero che è stupenda???
> non lo reggo :incazzato::incazzato:
> e tra l'altro lei si imbarazza :incazzato:


:rotfl::rotfl:
Chi fa così secondo me è un esibizionista.


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

comunque a me sembra una mancanza di rispetto slinguazzare col tipo mentre sei con un'amica.


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> comunque a me sembra una mancanza di rispetto slinguazzare col tipo mentre sei con un'amica.


terribile
proprio signorile....:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> guarda non lo reggo.
> insomma, lui mi sta proprio sul culo.
> poi del tipo che io e lei siamo a pranzo insieme da sole, mi manda un mms con la sua faccia da pirla che manda un bacio scrivendo quanto vorrei essere con voi belle ragazze, salutami il mio amore.
> manco risposto e cancellato.
> ...



...o vuole dimostrarsi a te, sua cara amica, molto coinvolto nella storia (diciamo per diffondere tranquillità)

...oppure...ambisce anche a te....


(sai a volte i maschietti, in quei periodi, vengono investiti da manie di onnipotenza)


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...o vuole dimostrarsi a te, sua cara amica, molto coinvolto nella storia (diciamo per diffondere tranquillità)
> 
> ...oppure...ambisce anche a te....
> 
> ...


 
la seconda no, perchè capisce che non c'è simpatia e non sono il suo tipo, ma per me voleva controllarla perchè lei è una gran figottona :mrgreen:


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> la seconda no, perchè capisce che non c'è simpatia e non sono il suo tipo, ma per me voleva controllarla perchè lei è *una gran figottona* :mrgreen:



...e si confonde con un coglione che manda gli mms all'amica??


(e tu gli rispondi?)


:mexican:


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e si confonde con un coglione che manda gli mms all'amica??
> 
> 
> (e tu gli rispondi?)
> ...


ehh..al cor non si comanda.
mi sa pure che se lo sposa sto racchio :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## ranatan (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ehh..al cor non si comanda.
> mi sa pure che se lo sposa sto racchio :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Prevedo che appena dopo sposati le effusioni in pubblico termineranno  :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Prevedo che appena dopo sposati le effusioni in pubblico termineranno  :mrgreen:


anche quelle in privato:mrgreen:


----------



## ranatan (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> anche quelle in privato:mrgreen:


Certo!
E inoltre, altro che tenersi ancora buona l'amica...brugola, preparati, che dopo, invece di spedirti sms ti sputerà direttamente in un occhio! :rotfl:


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Certo!
> E inoltre, altro che tenersi ancora buona l'amica...brugola, preparati, che dopo, invece di spedirti sms ti sputerà direttamente in un occhio! :rotfl:


 
che modi!! :mexican:


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> *e mentre le ficca la lingua in gola mi dice*..*vero che è stupenda???*
> non lo reggo :incazzato::incazzato:
> e tra l'altro lei si imbarazza :incazzato:


ma è ventriloquo? :carneval:


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma è ventriloquo? :carneval:


e rotea anche troppo per i miei gusti :mexican:


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> e rotea anche troppo per i miei gusti :mexican:


 debe girar muy lentamente... como un toreador primero del golpe finale :carneval:


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> debe girar muy lentamente... *como un toreador primero del golpe finale* :carneval:


:calcio:


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

aborro qualsiasi effusione in pubblico. 
La roteata poi...


----------



## Eliade (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> che ne pensate? temo sia veritiera.
> a voi è capitato?


 Si, proprio ultimamente con un amico. Ci sentivamo spessissimo, mi chiamacirca due/tre volte a settimana...
Poi si è fidanzato e nel giro di pochi mesi si è pure sposato.
Non lo sento proprio più: qualche giorno fa l'ho chiamato...non aveva nemmeno più tutti i miei numeri in rubrica.


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si, proprio ultimamente con un amico. Ci sentivamo spessissimo, mi chiamacirca due/tre volte a settimana...
> Poi si è fidanzato e nel giro di pochi mesi si è pure sposato.
> Non lo sento proprio più: qualche giorno fa l'ho chiamato...non aveva nemmeno più tutti i miei numeri in rubrica.


che racchione:incazzato:


----------



## Irene (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> aborro qualsiasi effusione in pubblico.
> La roteata poi...


 
scusate l'OT ..
Abi è inquietante il tuo avatar...
potrei benissimo avere un incubo stanotte...


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> scusate l'OT ..
> Abi è inquietante il tuo avatar...
> potrei benissimo avere un incubo stanotte...


va meglio?


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si, proprio ultimamente con un amico. Ci sentivamo spessissimo, mi chiamacirca due/tre volte a settimana...
> Poi si è fidanzato e nel giro di pochi mesi si è pure sposato.
> Non lo sento proprio più: qualche giorno fa l'ho chiamato...non aveva nemmeno più tutti i miei numeri in rubrica.


che stronzo :incazzato:


----------



## Angel (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> *Il prezzo di un nuovo amore?
> La perdita di due cari amici *
> 
> in media, secondo lo studio, ognuno di noi può contare su cinque cari amici
> ...


Sincero sincero??
Beh penso che...... c'è pure gente pagata per fare questi studi :mexican:


----------



## Eliade (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> che racchione:incazzato:


 E' troppo per lui questo appellativo!


brugola ha detto:


> che stronzo :incazzato:


 Questo già va meglio...
Mi dispiace solo che il motrimonio non sta andando proprio come sperava!




Abigail ha detto:


> va meglio?


 Eh brava! L'hai cambiato proprio quando ti ho fatto una domanda sul precedente, in un altro topic! 

Poi mi date della racchia rimbambita!


----------



## Irene (17 Settembre 2010)

Eh brava! L'hai cambiato proprio quando ti ho fatto una domanda sul precedente, in un altro topic! 

Poi mi date della racchia rimbambita! [/QUOTE]

dai non te la prendere Eli.. 
l'ha fatto solo per assicurare a me una notte serena!!


----------



## Eliade (17 Settembre 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> dai non te la prendere Eli..
> l'ha fatto solo per assicurare a me una notte serena!!


Ma figurati Irene!
Stavo sol oscherzando con la sorella racchia!!:carneval:
Non ti preoccupare dolcezza. 

Mi vien voglia di fare di te un peluche, tanto che esprimi tenerezza!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Irene (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> va meglio?


 
bhè grazie.. ma se volevi lasciarlo avrei chiuso gli occhi sai??
(però quel coniglio lì mi faceva proprio pena...)


----------



## tinkerbell (19 Settembre 2010)

A me non è successo...anzi, stavolt sto acquisendo anche le conoscenze del mio compagno che trovo alquanto equilibrate, a modo e simpatiche q.b....
Perchè bisogna far statistiche su tutto lo san solo loro...


----------



## lorelai (19 Settembre 2010)

A me sta succedendo questo: la mia migliore amica, finalmente, si è fidanzata. Ma chiede un grado di intimità e comprensione che lui non è (ancora) in grado di dare. Allora si butta su di me, io abbandono le mie attività e le altre amicizie e uscite per consolarla.
Poi lui si comporta bene, e lei si dimentica della mia esistenza.

Tipo stasera. Lei era giù di morale, dovevamo sentirci per vederci, io sapendolo ho rifiutato altre proposte.
Si fa tardi, la chiamo: "Allora?" "Ah, no, mi vedo con lui".

Mi sono sentita un po' scema.

Intendiamoci, lei è la persona più importante della mia vita oltre ai miei genitori, c'è sempre stata per me e io per lei. 
E sono molto contenta quando la vedo felice. Un po' meno quando mi rendo conto di condividere con lei, ormai, soprattutto i momenti brutti...


----------

